# 2010 3D Picture Thread!!



## Kale

and this is the rig for the year, loving this thing!!

2009 BT Sentinel, Firestorm Purple


----------



## spicman

*pics.*

nice rig!! looks like a neat place to shoot.


----------



## Arkarcher

What I would give to have some place like that to shoot....nice


----------



## Chaser.

Our second shoot of the new year.....















































My new, and first 3D rig.... 2008 Diamond Marquis


----------



## Maxtor

Some pretty cool looking shoots there. 

We have an indoor one coming up on the 31st, I'll get some pics and put them in here


----------



## LimerickBowmen

ttt


----------



## Kale

Arkarcher said:


> What I would give to have some place like that to shoot....nice


yep we are super lucky here in ALberta we have lots of indoor 3d shoots! I will get some pics of the pro shop were I am a staff shooter at..12 target 3d course with targets out to 40 yards..


----------



## Brad HT

Heres me (left) shooting next to TimZim...


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

nice range i would love to shoot it!!


----------



## Kale

*Lethbridge, AB, Canada SABA Bowhunters indoor 3d Shoot*








me on the left glassing, Chaser. in the middle











Me at Full draw...









me on the right, Chaser on the left...









Me at full draw, Chaser. Drawing....









Me>>









CHaser.


----------



## Kale

IN the top 21 shoot off this afternoon hopefully have some more pics!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Sweet. Good luck and more pics.:thumbs_up


----------



## XForce Girl

*Awesome*

I'm going to build a place like that right after i win the Lottery.

Don't laugh, I'm serious... It could happen:wink:


----------



## Maxtor

Here's a pic of the indoor 30 target 3D shoot I was at today











The closer targets are for the kids and the 30 that are farthest back are for adults


----------



## asa1485

Man those look like fun. Wish we had something like that.


----------



## bow n tow

*We do not shoot in much snow*

Great shoot At Old Hickory Lake Bowmen Club in Nashville, TN.


----------



## DocMort

bow n tow said:


> Great shoot At Old Hickory Lake Bowmen Club in Nashville, TN.


I was going to go today but I had to do duty how was it?


----------



## bow n tow

*It was great*

With no wind blowing in your face. They had a nice fire to warm up.


----------



## DocMort

Wish I could have gotten up to it, girlfriend is really getting into 3-d want to keep her shooting.


----------



## arrowslinger#1

That looks like one freakin awsome indoor range, I wish it was nearby!!! :tongue:


----------



## Chaser.

Maxtor said:


> Here's a pic of the indoor 30 target 3D shoot I was at today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closer targets are for the kids and the 30 that are farthest back are for adults


Wow... I like the looks of that course! Looks like fun/Challenging!!


----------



## Chaser.

Lethbridge Alberta, SABA shoot... (Continued)


----------



## wndsurfer

Great Looking Pics Guys, Well done Kale Another Top 10 Finnish, Keep it going this year Mate.:thumbs_up


----------



## sarienbarry

Hi friends,
Your pictures are really awesome.
I love to shoot from that shooting range.
I will share my pictures soon.


----------



## Kale

wndsurfer said:


> Great Looking Pics Guys, Well done Kale Another Top 10 Finnish, Keep it going this year Mate.:thumbs_up


Thanks Deano!!


----------



## draw29

I am really spoiled. This range is Archery World, located in Northwestern Pa. About 2 hours North of Pittsburgh and about 1 1/2 hours south of Erie. 3 miles west of Fryburg, Pa.
Range is 52 yards down the middle. Corner shots are 55 yards. Heated. Lighting is super good.
They are open everyday but Monday. They have an event every other Saturday.
It couldn't be better. To see more pics---www.route157archeryworld.com

I shoot there to much my wife said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Spoiled for sure.:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## tntone

No wonder i dont ever win............ they get all the practice....... jealous.....


----------



## DimeTimeTom

yall are lucky, i struggle to find a decent indoor 20 range, if i found something like this i would crap myself...


----------



## huntingez

i wish there was stuff like that around here


----------



## Brad HT

Maxtor said:


> Here's a pic of the indoor 30 target 3D shoot I was at today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closer targets are for the kids and the 30 that are farthest back are for adults



I love how closed in and wooded this range is. Ive been to too many shoots where its just a bunch of targets randomly spread out. I think there should always be a reckless use of evergreens, and trees.

Thats just me..... 

B~ :darkbeer:


----------



## Kale

hope to see some outdoor pics from the Florida ASA shoot this weekend!!


----------



## Maxtor

Brad HT said:


> I love how closed in and wooded this range is. Ive been to too many shoots where its just a bunch of targets randomly spread out. I think there should always be a reckless use of evergreens, and trees.
> 
> Thats just me.....
> 
> B~ :darkbeer:



Ya, they spend a lot of time setting this up and it's a real nice shoot. They only charge $11 to shoot it too which makes it even better.


----------



## ahcnc

*On my way*

Hey Chaser!!!
I have a buddy that lives just east of Sterling!! My brother and I fly up
every year to visit and shoot his coyotes!!! If I can make it up there this
year, I'll drop you a line!!! Looks like a blast!!!


----------



## vmthtr in green

R&B Archery in Black Creek WI. I shot a 310 out of 360. Back wall is 40 yards.


----------



## Kale

weekend is commgin lets get this to the top and see some more pictures!! I should have some more from the shoot this weekend!!


----------



## Rootbeer LX

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._278328075675_694100675_4554171_2321615_n.jpg
http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._278328115675_694100675_4554172_2742640_n.jpg
http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._278349200675_694100675_4554325_2402822_n.jpg


----------



## Chaser.

Rootbeer LX said:


> http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._278328075675_694100675_4554171_2321615_n.jpg
> http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._278328115675_694100675_4554172_2742640_n.jpg
> http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._278349200675_694100675_4554325_2402822_n.jpg


Thought I recognized those photos! Nice photos.... :thumbs_up


----------



## vmthtr in green




----------



## fatboyshooter

*Gotta range my targets across snow today!*

I was wondering how you'ins in the North practiced 3-D in the winter months,I figured you boys were shooting outside. I am shooting in Georgia today and will be guessing yardage over the snow covered ground. We're not use to this in the South.


----------



## ArnyND

Here's some pic's from our shoot held super bowl weekend. Hope you like.


----------



## ArnyND

Here's a few more...


----------



## vmthtr in green

ArnyND said:


> Here's a few more...


Pretty cool set up.


----------



## Bird Dogg

*keystone*

Just came back from the Keystone shoot in Harrisburg PA. shot MBO, here are some pics with friends. Very deceptive shooting up into the bleachers. from the ground some of those shots looked alot farther than IBO max. me (bird dogg) in Middle, (Hilltophunter on RT)


----------



## Robert Sowell




----------



## Barry O'Regan

*Abbotsford, British Columbia Canada 3D Shoot.*

This is a photo of our annual province shoot held in the second week of January. As snow here is as rare (or doesn't stick around for more than a day or two) as a honest politician, we shoot outdoors year round in t-shirts and shorts with rubber boots as it can get a tad muddy on the rainy Left Coast of Pacific Canada. Dam we even shot on Christmas day! Now thats hardcore, especially if the wife or girlfriend is at home cooking Xmas dinner.

Hope you all like the photos.
View attachment 724817


View attachment 724818


View attachment 724819


View attachment 724822


View attachment 724823


----------



## Barry O'Regan

*This is our mountain outdoor 3D shoot last spring 2009*

We have a couple of mountain 3D shoots a month, this one is in Abbotsford BC in Ridgedale.


----------



## Rootbeer LX

Here are some recent pic's from the Medicine Hat shoot held this weekend.
































As you can see the lighting in the building is not the best which made judging yardage difficult. The last pic in the group is myproudest as it is a pic of my wife shooting in her very 3D tournament.


----------



## yman294

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=497438510&albumID=973216&imageID=11338781


Here are my pics from the ASA lst weekend in Florida.


----------



## Kale

Rootbeer LX said:


> As you can see the lighting in the building is not the best which made judging yardage difficult. The last pic in the group is myproudest as it is a pic of my wife shooting in her very 3D tournament.


I did not think the lighting was to bad this weekend actually, 

my shooting just sucked the big one on saturday lol, shot ok on sunday...


----------



## RColeman

For the targets in the bleachers, was there some sort of backstop?


----------



## Barry O'Regan

*Backstop*

Yeah, the fleeing crowds !! haha


----------



## Elf Friend

Some pictures of our winter league. 35 yards to the back wall.


----------



## emesa

This is a picture of just one of the targets set up yesterday at the first shoot of the year at Huachuca It was a lot of fun jumping over the streams running through the course (this is AZ, so usually it is dry!)


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91

ArnyND said:


> Here's some pic's from our shoot held super bowl weekend. Hope you like.


WOW! That is by far the best looking target sets that I have seen for indoor. Love it! :darkbeer:


----------



## Elf Friend

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> WOW! That is by far the best looking target sets that I have seen for indoor. Love it! :darkbeer:


Yes sir, I have to agree.


----------



## longbowdude

3D in the snow at Clinton County Ohio.




































The snow had bent the trees over so it was quite challenging to get a clear shot but we had a blast.




























Our cute photographer.


----------



## ArnyND

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> WOW! That is by far the best looking target sets that I have seen for indoor. Love it! :darkbeer:


Thanks! Our guys put a lot of effort into it. Each of our indoor league teams are responsible for setting up a target for our tournaments, and so there is friendly competition between teams asto has the best target set up.


----------



## ArnyND

Elf Friend said:


> Yes sir, I have to agree.


Thanks a lot! I will post some more pictures from our next indoor shoot in March.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

yeah arny, thats amazing! all the other ranges look great, too!


----------



## leros

*Rendezvous 3D*

This past weekend (Valentines Day) was the Rendezvous 3D put on by my club, The Oranco Bowmen at the Oranco Bowmen Archery Range in Chino, Ca. We had great weather with spring-like conditions and lots of sunshine. There was a nice turnout with lots of long bows, compounds and a good mix of men, women, and a handful of kids. We have had quite a bit of well needed rain here in Cali so the course was full of long green grass with the animals tucked in nicely.

They had a 20 point optional "steel" target if you had the guts to take the shot (sitting in a simulated boat!) and it claimed many arrows. I threw in a picture of one of the splintered alum shafts that clashed with the "steel fox". Below are some shots from the day, the whole picture series is on my site here if you want to check out the rest of them: http://www.pbase.com/leros/oranco_3d

Enjoy


----------



## Kale

sweet pictures!!! Man I want to shoot outdoors!!!!


----------



## Robert Sowell

I like the steel fox. Cool target. Here is a couple more from a shoot in Georgia:


----------



## bigdogarcher

The first one is me shooting the eastern sports and outdoor show. IBO Nationals. The rest are at our local range, Foxpro Archery located in lewistown PA.


----------



## bigdogarcher

Her'a a few more.


----------



## ArnyND

ttt


----------



## Rootbeer LX

Here are some pic's from the Taber Archers 3D shoot held Feb 21st 2010 at the Grassy Lake Community center.























These guy's had no problem posing for this pic..good shooting boys.







That is my bow in the for ground.


----------



## ArnyND

Bump.

Let's see some more pics! :tongue:


----------



## vinfoto

Some pictures of the 3D in Oosterhout (The Neterlands), i helped set up this weekend:






















































Oops where did my arrow go 




























More pictures at http://picasaweb.google.nl/vincent.de.bot/3dOosterhout3dSchietenNl?feat=directlink


----------



## Kale

ttt come on lets see some more!!


----------



## carlosii

Here's one for ya.

Ouabache Trails 3D Club, Vincennes, Indiana


----------



## LBZ

here are some pictures from the North American 3D shoot in El Dorado Hills CA.


----------



## LBZ

a few more from the North American 3D Shoot in El Dorado Hills CA.


----------



## 2 Ultras

ArnyND that is by far the coolest 3D setup I have ever seen.:mg: Somebody is putting a lot of time and work into that course. Hell, I feel like driving all the way to ND just to shoot that baby.


----------



## vinfoto

I went to a 3D shoot in Vlissingen The Netherlands this weekend.
36 target set up....very nice and long shoot


----------



## Chue

*nice*

Very nice pics all!!!


----------



## slew25

*3 D shoot in Utah*

THis shoot in Utah is a great shoot


----------



## smokin'dually

just a couple from this past weekend at indian trails shoot in sw ohio


----------



## Kale

ttt


----------



## Ambesi

*My son's first 3D shoot*

These are some pictures I took on my phone last weekend at the Hell's Gate 3D archery shoot. It was my son's first time. He LOVED it and I now have him hooked. His dad bought him a new bow since then so at the next one on May 8-9 he'll be using it.

In the picture with the fish I actually caught his arrow mid-flight right after it left the rest.


----------



## Ambesi

*My son's first 3D shoot*

oops. double post.


----------



## Kale




----------



## lake trash

*glad to see*

all the kids!! glad to see the kids!!!:wink:


----------



## Hoosier bowman

ttt


----------



## Rootbeer LX

Here are some pics from this outdoor season


----------



## Rootbeer LX

Here are some from the shoot I recently attended in Fernie British Columbia.


----------



## clifflowe

*Few photos from Morton, Ms shoot*

This was the last shoot of the year for our association. And one of the most fun because of the location behind trees, limbs, and brush.


----------



## digger58

Kale
Got room for an old guy to come along?


----------



## Bird Dogg

who makes that coiled snake target?


----------



## Kale

digger58 said:


> Kale
> Got room for an old guy to come along?


for sure doug! blow th dust off those things and come kill some foam!


----------



## digger58

Kale said:


> for sure doug! blow th dust off those things and come kill some foam!


Shot a quick round today and still managed to shoot clean, not pretty but clean


----------



## tika270

some pics from the Appalachian Bowmen summer 3d shoot at whittingham new jersey.


----------



## Green River

How many of you shot this target this year?


----------



## DocMort

Green River said:


> How many of you shot this target this year?


I did smoked him also. poor fella just trying to take a dump.


----------



## zestycj7

*3-D shoots*

Man I am glad I live in So.Ca. where we can shoot 3-D's outside year round.:shade:
Nice pics though.
Don.


----------



## Rootbeer LX

Green River said:


> How many of you shot this target this year?


Now that is a cool target. lol


----------

